# Simple cutting die, a useful helper of pouch DIY~



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Although it is very convenient to cut pouchs by laser(now in China most slingshoters use this kind of pouch), however, I still like to make pouchs by a simple cutting die,which generated by a friend of mine. And any size you need,the corresponding cutting die could be custom with a low cost(less than $15).On the other hand,the pouchs cutted out by laser often whith hard edge,well,pouchs I knock out through cutting die whithout such a problem.You may want to know what kind of leather I use.Ok, I prefer "high fiber" material with a thickness of 1.4mm or thinner(the following white one is 0.9mm).This kind of material, thin, not easy deformation, very suitable for flat bands,and there are more and more guys choose to use it.

1. pouchs by laser















2.pouchs making by cutting die


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like it works very well.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Cool any info on how it is made I would love to get one


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

If you were to make these available... and made to our own design, I would definitely be interested in a few.... well more than a few!

I have a few pouch designs that I use that are manually cut out from others.. and having them die cut would certainly be a lot faster and more precise.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

The answer to my arthritic prayers, where can I get one or two?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now that is a real cool die cutter..I like it~AKAOldmiser


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Sweet. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am quite interesting to get a custom die at the right price. Please, give more info. I'll PM you anyway.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

anymore info??????


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice !!! really easy way to do it @ home without my 8 ton press.

cheers


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I do it a similar way, but I use a wooden mallet and no paper. The end-grain face of the mallet works a bit like a self-healing cutting mat, so it does not wear out too quickly and does not damage the die edges.


----------



## colinz (Apr 9, 2014)

I am a newbe but l also like the look of this.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice!! That is an awesome price point!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

So cool, something like this everybody wants to have, good pouches !!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Brilliant


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

I like it!

What´s the spray for?

Cheers!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I had mine made here.

http://paragonsrd.com/pages/contacts.html


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link fsa......can I ask what you paid and I wondered if they'd still have your "pouch die" on file.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

devils son in law said:


> Thanks for the link fsa......can I ask what you paid and I wondered if they'd still have your "pouch die" on file.


I don't know if they have it on file.

It was around $125.00 with the shipping. Below is a pic of the die and pouch. If you notice, I didn't have the two cutouts above and below the center hole incorporated in the die.

I use a 1 ton arbor press and the " end grain " from a piece of hardwood to cut my pouches.


----------

